# Silvercrest MTS2218 - mouse problem



## Shadowness

hi, i have the keyboard and mouse, as written below and i got a problem : when i click with the scrolling wheel, the soung is muted, clicking again enables the soung. if u roll down the sound level is lower, same when rolling up but the sound level inscrease. I reinstalled drivers, i also checked all infos in windows, i reconected the cable, and also i uninstaled the drivers, then restarted the computer. Nothing works and the mouse still mute my sound when i click the wheel. Also the computer has much more lags and became slower. Help me ASAP, in a week or two i got school, and i need this comp working.  . .thanks very much for any infos u can give me, regards , Shadowness


----------



## Shadowness

i forgot, my keyborad has its own wheel, so when all works normaly i got two wheels, maybe there is the problem, but i will wait till u answer me . . .hello


----------



## Shadowness

bump .  .  .


----------



## Stregobor

If you did not solve that problem yet try what i did make 
1. upgrade driver http://www.service.targa.de/antworten.php?lang_id=1&faqid=4636&artid=835&artdesc=SilverCrest+MTS+2218+Funk-Maus-Tastatur-Set&artpic=MTS2218.jpg&faqquest=Windows+2000%2FXP%2FVista+Treiber+f%FCr+das+SilverCrest+MTS2218+Tastatur+Maus+Set+%28Auslieferungszustand%29&func1=1&func2=2&func3=1&baseid=260&serial=
2. remove battery from mouse for some time
it helped me


----------



## Basic

*I registered to post this...*

Hi,

I believe you'll find the mouse ash two modes - Normal and Multimedia. In multimedia mode the scroll wheel becomes a volume control, midldle-click mutes and the other action buttons do play/stop/next/prev

You can toggle between the two modes for holding the DPI change button down for 5-7 second (that's the tiny one next to the scroll wheel)

You should see some LEDs blink in a pattern through the case approx where your thumb rests. The pattern is different for entering/exiting media mode. I don't have my mouse to hand so can't test it.

Hope that helps

And just for the record, this was in the documentation that came with the mouse


----------

